# ****!



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

the lakers got paul ****in gasol!!!

That's _another_ elite west team!

****!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the way i see things the Lakers are dead set on getting kobe his 7 rings so he can "make his case for GOAT".

The Nuggets need to fire back and go out and get something. Gasol,Bynum, and Odom. Plus Fisher and Kobe is going to ****in kill teams. slaughter and f**ing mangle them. We need a prized two guard right now. Carter, Maggette, Salmons who the ever. get someone.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

and now phoenix has shaq? It hurts them on a game-to-game basis, but it makes them a really tough head-to-head match-up with the nuggets. They need Nene back so bad.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes we need Nene, but Vince Carter is on the block in NJ. I'd love to get him.
He's aging, and he's expensive, but he might be the best 2 guard on the market right now.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Yes we need Nene, but Vince Carter is on the block in NJ. I'd love to get him.
> He's aging, and he's expensive, but he might be the best 2 guard on the market right now.


please, no.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> the way i see things the Lakers are dead set on getting kobe his 7 rings so he can "make his case for GOAT".
> 
> The Nuggets need to fire back and go out and get something. Gasol,Bynum, and Odom. Plus Fisher and Kobe is going to ****in kill teams. slaughter and f**ing mangle them. We need a prized two guard right now. Carter, Maggette, Salmons who the ever. get someone.




We have one of the best 2 guards of this generation... Iverson is not a point guard... his skill set and mind set are that of a shooting guard, the thing this team needs is a pure point guard and a inside offensive presense... when melo and iverson's jumper is not falling we have NOBODY- i am excluding melo because of his lack of motivation to get the tough baskets in the post even though coach K said melo was his best offensive post player for team usa- 
We need somone who can play with their back to the basket and give us 10-15 tough points and help get the other teams big man in fould trouble. K-Mart is not an inside presence on offense and lord knows Camby isnt. NENE was the player we need but for obvious reasons thats not an option


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Melo + AI + VC?

There's only one ball out there on the court


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Mabye Shawn Kemp?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

aboveallodds24 said:


> We have one of the best 2 guards of this generation... Iverson is not a point guard...


Which is one reason I suggested Salmons is because he has good handles.
however this is one reason why Iverson isn't a good fit with the Nuggets. Beside the fact that Melo needs to be surrounded with shooters, Iverson is a defensive liability on wings. You cant teach height. Kobe Bryant, Manu, Ray Allen, Rip, you name him... anyone can shoot right over him. AI and Atkins or Anthony Carter in the backcourt isn't good enough defensively to contend. And it really doesnt make sense offensively compared to say the ideal fit Rip or Redd.
Salmons makes the most sense because he is having a career year. He will defend wings better than Carter or AI. He is shooting pretty well this year as well. Vince Carter isn't my first option, but right now the Nuggets need to role the dice. The Suns and Lakers are doing it. I expect the Mavs and maybe even the Spurs to deal as well. The Nuggets need to come up with something or they will be staring another first round exit right in the face.
Praise AI all you want, but nugget fans dont care. Its all about getting out of the first round. When the Nuggets go up against the lakers in the playoffs and I'm watching AI and Anthony Carter get torched by Kobe nobody is going to care about how great a shooting guard AI is.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> Which is one reason I suggested Salmons is because he has good handles.
> however this is one reason why Iverson isn't a good fit with the Nuggets. Beside the fact that Melo needs to be surrounded with shooters, Iverson is a defensive liability on wings. You cant teach height. Kobe Bryant, Manu, Ray Allen, Rip, you name him... anyone can shoot right over him. AI and Atkins or Anthony Carter in the backcourt isn't good enough defensively to contend. And it really doesnt make sense offensively compared to say the ideal fit Rip or Redd.
> Salmons makes the most sense because he is having a career year. He will defend wings better than Carter or AI. He is shooting pretty well this year as well. Vince Carter isn't my first option, but right now the Nuggets need to role the dice. The Suns and Lakers are doing it. I expect the Mavs and maybe even the Spurs to deal as well. The Nuggets need to come up with something or they will be staring another first round exit right in the face.
> Praise AI all you want, but nugget fans dont care. Its all about getting out of the first round. When the Nuggets go up against the lakers in the playoffs and I'm watching AI and Anthony Carter get torched by Kobe nobody is going to care about how great a shooting guard AI is.


I mean, AI isn't really any less of a liability than Anthony.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I mean, AI isn't really any less of a liability than Anthony.


if Melo guards Odom and AI guards Kobe I would strongly disagree.
thats the point... the only way the Nuggets can succeed and get out of the first round is to either move AI to the point (and bring in a wing). Or bring in a tall guy to run the point and defend the wings on the other end.
Otherwise, stretch AI to 6'5.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> Melo + AI + VC?
> 
> There's only one ball out there on the court


The only thing to worry about that lineup is defense. Vince is one of the best passers at his position and at this point in his career doesnt really need a lot of shots. He works well in the post and will always find the open man.

Let AI and Melo compete for who takes the most shots.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

People originally were down on the Celtics big three of Garnett, Ray Allen, and Paul Pierce...they said there was only one ball to go around.

How well is that working out for them now?

All it takes is teh big 3 figuring out that they'll all get more shots if htey work together. It coudl work.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> if Melo guards Odom and AI guards Kobe I would strongly disagree.
> thats the point... the only way the Nuggets can succeed and get out of the first round is to either move AI to the point (and bring in a wing). Or bring in a tall guy to run the point and defend the wings on the other end.
> Otherwise, stretch AI to 6'5.


Not quite fair. Just because AI guards somebody tougher, doesn't mean he's more of a liability. So if AC is guarding Paul, and Melo is guarding peja, AC is more of a liability? No, AI is as much of a liability guarding Kobe as Melo is.



> People originally were down on the Celtics big three of Garnett, Ray Allen, and Paul Pierce...they said there was only one ball to go around.
> 
> How well is that working out for them now?
> 
> All it takes is teh big 3 figuring out that they'll all get more shots if htey work together. It coudl work.


Nobody was down on the celtics combo, we just didn't know they'd be this good. You know why they are? Because they play the best defense in the league. Carter =/= defense.

Guess what, that team has one of the top 2 PF's in the league too. It's a stupid idea.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Not quite fair. Just because AI guards somebody tougher, doesn't mean he's more of a liability.


its not about being fair. the nba is all about matchups. When you look at this you gotta look at it that way. Melo guards small forwards not SGs. So if you are going to compare Melo to SFs and AI to SGs... AI is the defenisvely liability. Now if you move AI to point guard and he guards ones then you are in business. Or if you trade for a tall point who will guard the twos.
You cant compare AI and Melo to two guards defensively because I'm not claiming Melo should be a shooting guard or defend 2s. The point was someone was here praising AI as a two as the reason we dont need to trade for one. The obvious point is if you start Atkins and AI or A. Carter and AI you are going to get abused by all the taller wings like Kobe, etc.
People have to come to grips with what the organization is willing to do right now. They are not going to trade Camby or AI during the season. Its not going to happen get over it. I'm not arguing about if an AI trade is good or not. its pointless to discuss until after the season.
You gotta looke at Najera being a guy they would move. Also it seems they would move Nene and also JR Smith if they liked the deal enough. Look at those names along with filler and think in those terms when you consider a trade. Otherwise you are just wasting your time.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> its not about being fair. the nba is all about matchups. When you look at this you gotta look at it that way. Melo guards small forwards not SGs. So if you are going to compare Melo to SFs and AI to SGs... AI is the defenisvely liability. Now if you move AI to point guard and he guards ones then you are in business. Or if you trade for a tall point who will guard the twos.
> You cant compare AI and Melo to two guards defensively because I'm not claiming Melo should be a shooting guard or defend 2s. The point was someone was here praising AI as a two as the reason we dont need to trade for one. The obvious point is if you start Atkins and AI or A. Carter and AI you are going to get abused by all the taller wings like Kobe, etc.
> People have to come to grips with what the organization is willing to do right now. They are not going to trade Camby or AI during the season. Its not going to happen get over it. I'm not arguing about if an AI trade is good or not. its pointless to discuss until after the season.
> You gotta looke at Najera being a guy they would move. Also it seems they would move Nene and also JR Smith if they liked the deal enough. Look at those names along with filler and think in those terms when you consider a trade. Otherwise you are just wasting your time.


I'm to tired for this. Stop going around my point.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I'm to tired for this. Stop going around my point.


i dont think anyone is missing your point. my point is AI or Aktins or A Carter are all playing out of position defensively when they are on bigger wings..... which is why the nuggets must make a deal.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> i dont think anyone is missing your point. my point is AI or Aktins or A Carter are all playing out of position defensively when they are on bigger wings..... which is why the nuggets must make a deal.


yeah, but people have been saying that his whole career. I don't see why you keep bringing up the obvious.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> yeah, but people have been saying that his whole career. I don't see why you keep bringing up the obvious.


i was on the bandwagon that he was a bad teammate, shot a poor percentage from the field etc etc etc. other than the time mutombo played for the 76ers I've never paid much attention to AI until he was traded to the nuggets. 
I keep mentioning the obvious because without a trade the Nuggets are heading down that same rode they've taken with first round exits


----------

